# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Një mendim për botim libri

## desaparacidos

Mire se ju gjeta njehere.

Doja t'ju pyes per diçka. Une, si biçim shkrimtari qe s'jam , kam shkruar nje liber. Tani po mendoj se çfare te bej me te, te bredh mbrapa noj shtepi botuese, ta lej ne sirtar, t'a botoj online.


Ca me keshilloni?

Flm.

----------


## Morning star

Ja paraqet nje shtepije botuese, paguan, e boton, dhe askush nuk e lexon.


Kjo eshte edhe arsyea se pse shkruhet nje liber, qe dikujt ndoshta mund ti hyne ne pune shkrimet e tua.. dikujt ne bote.. kushedi..!

ndaj botoje.

----------


## engjellorja

nese do ta botosh, une mund te sugjeroj nje shtepi botuese shume dashamirese
por te siguroj qe ata qe do ta lexojne librin tend te botuar, do te jene me te pakte se sa ata qe do ta lexonin me menyren shume efikase te internetit/forumit etj
gjithsesi edhe kjo teme qe ke hapur te ben pakez publicitet, keshtu qe ai e lexon, behet kurioz ta bleje nese ti vendos ta botosh...
urime

----------


## desaparacidos

> nese do ta botosh, une mund te sugjeroj nje shtepi botuese shume dashamirese
> por te siguroj qe ata qe do ta lexojne librin tend te botuar, do te jene me te pakte se sa ata qe do ta lexonin me menyren shume efikase te internetit/forumit etj
> gjithsesi edhe kjo teme qe ke hapur te ben pakez publicitet, keshtu qe ai e lexon, behet kurioz ta bleje nese ti vendos ta botosh...
> urime


Nuk e di nese ...dmth, nese me jep adresen e kesaj shtepise do te falenderoj. por nuk kam shume besim. Para dy muajsh u kam nisur nje e-mail rreth 10-15 shtepive ne Shqiperi duke u propozuar kete gje, pa u nisur romanin, dhe asnje s'me eshte perjigjur asnje. Heem..do e shkruaj tek biografija ime kete kur te jem i famshem...  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje: 

Por edhe nese e botoj - dhe nuk besoj sepse s'kam kohe te merrem me shtepite qe ca thone sote s'thone neser - do e mbaj per vete te drejten e botimit ne internet me licencen Creative Commons.

----------


## mondishall

Eshte gjynah ta mbash ne sirtar, pasi do ta amortizoje koha.
Nese mendon qe dicka te mire ke hedhur ne liber, botoje. Dy jane rruget e mundshme. E para: Botim gjysme ilegal, pra per vete dhe te njohurit dhe po munde edhe mund ta shesesh dore me dore.
E dyta :bleta: otim ligjor ne nje shtepi botuese, me nje tirazh modest, ku pavaresisht se c'mund te te premtojne botuesit, do mbetet prape ne doren tende shperndarja librarive. 
Gjithsesi keshilla eshte ta besh liber. Lexuesi dhe koha do t'i vere noten kaluese apo mbetese. Ju prape se prape perfitim do te keni per ne vazhdimesi. Respekt mondishall

----------


## Dita

Pyetje gallate, sidomos e para. Emrin e ke te veshtire e po te drejtohem shkurt me shkrimtar potencial. Per mendimin tim shih per nje kombinim mes dy mundesive publikim ne leter + publikim ne internet. 
Po disa pyetje teknike jane te nevojshme qe te te vejne te mendosh vete: Po e kane lexuar dhe sy te tjere pervec te tuve librin tend? Si kane reaguar ata? Jane zmadhuar dhe jane bere te qeshur, jane picerruar dhe per kete arsye kane shkaktuar rrudha mbi ballin qe i qendron permbi, apo...? Po ti vete ne fund te fundit cfare do? Te shkruash ne CV qe ke botuar liber, apo ke qellime afagjata shkrimtareske...

----------


## engjellorja

me gjithe qejf ta jap une adresen

mund ta mbuloje shtepia botuese shperndarjen, kundrejt nje perqindjeje mbi fitimin

nuk eshte e thene te bredhesh me libra ne kurriz

----------


## engjellorja

moj ditke
mos moj se e trembe

te rinjte duhen inkurajuar jo shkujaruar

----------


## desaparacidos

> Pyetje gallate, sidomos e para. Emrin e ke te veshtire e po te drejtohem shkurt me shkrimtar potencial. Per mendimin tim shih per nje kombinim mes dy mundesive publikim ne leter + publikim ne internet. 
> Po disa pyetje teknike jane te nevojshme qe te te vejne te mendosh vete: Po e kane lexuar dhe sy te tjere pervec te tuve librin tend? Si kane reaguar ata? Jane zmadhuar dhe jane bere te qeshur, jane picerruar dhe per kete arsye kane shkaktuar rrudha mbi ballin qe i qendron permbi, apo...? Po ti vete ne fund te fundit cfare do? Te shkruash ne CV qe ke botuar liber, apo ke qellime afagjata shkrimtareske...


Heeem.
Meqe emrin e ke te shkurter, Dita, po te drejtohem me emer.

M pelqen te lexoj.

Nuk e di se perse shkruaj. 

Qellimi im i vetem eshte ky : ok, kam  shkruajtur ca gjera, nje roman, tani dua t'a ndaj me te tjeret. Kaq. Nuk me interesojne as leket as emri as ndonje gje tjeter.

Njerez qe e kane lexuar kane thene qe eshe i bukur, ja vlen, por nuk u besoj kurre ketyre. E çfare pret ti qe te te thone, qe eshte kot eee?

Nuk kam qellime afatgjata apo afatshkurtera. Dua vetem te ndaj kete histori me te tjere. Pike.

Per me shume e kam shkruar & ne nje stil qe nuk egziston ne Shqiperi, nje noir-dedektiv, duke kopjuar, vjedhur, si te doni, nga shkrimtare qe me pelqejne tip Elmore Leonard, Joe R Landsdale, Kurt Vonnegut.

Fakti eshte qe para nje viti thashe me vete : nese dua te lexoj nje liber shqip nga ata qe me pelqejne mua, me duket se dua t'a shkruaj vete. 

Dhe keshtu bera.


Flm  per interesimin.

----------


## desaparacidos

ah, eshte shume e gjate te te shpjegoj se çfare eshte desaparecidos, me "e" dhe jo me " a" siç e shkruaj une, dhe nuk po te kaloj dot nje link nga wikipedia, se di perse, por mjafton te shtypesh aty dhe do e gjesh.

----------


## mondishall

Kjo do te thote qe ke aftesi per zgjidhjet e tua ne jete. Sic veprove per berjen e librit qe ka vecanti ne llojin e vet, do dish te veprosh dhe per botimin e tij. Besoj se me kaq dicka mesove, ose e rimesove edhe nga ne.

----------


## desaparacidos

> Kjo do te thote qe ke aftesi per zgjidhjet e tua ne jete. Sic veprove per berjen e librit qe ka vecanti ne llojin e vet, do dish te veprosh dhe per botimin e tij. Besoj se me kaq dicka mesove, ose e rimesove edhe nga ne.


Po, diç mesova. Vetem se, t'a marre dreqi, kjo bote eshte e komplikuar mondishall, teper e komplikuar. S'di ça te beje njeriu i gjore...

Duhet te them qe ideja e nje libri online me pelqen. Te pakten, keshtu me thone menjehere qe - eventualisht - eshte kot e kursej lek, kohe, nerva etj etj.

----------


## engjellorja

po e postove online nuk do jete cudi te ta vjedhin dhe ta botojne nen nje emer tjeter

une e kuptoj qe ti jeton jashte dhe nuk i di ca gjera , por ne shqiperi nuk ka ligje fare per kete pune

----------


## mondishall

Mos na tremb tani me vjedhjet moj engjellore, se na morri lumi pastaj. Ai qe vjedh nuk pyet sa i sofistikuar je, po te keput nje vjedhje sipas menyres se tij, qe ec e kape pastaj. Vjedhesi i tille ka vjedhur jeten e vet dhe s'ka per te bere kure hajer. Une ngulmoj per botimin, jo per eliminimin e vjedhjes, se sa per arshivimin me serioz te krijimit tend. Une kam shembullin me librin tim me kujtime, ku vertet e shtypa ne shtypshkronja "Kotti", ne Korce, pa ndonje vazhdimesi shperndarjeje dhe rruge ligjore shitjeje, por ama ketu ne Selanik jam kenaqur me shume me patriotet qe ja u kam dhuruar, se atyre qe ja u kam shitur. Gjithashtu me kenaqesi ja u kam percjelle nepermjet internetit sa e sa personave dashamires. Ky eshte sadisfaksioni me i madh qe ndjen per c'ka ke krijuar.  Pyeteni zhorzhin, qe kur vajti ne librari te Korces per ta blere librin tim, i thane qe nuk e kemi, ne nje kohe kur diku ne depo kishin pese kopje te tij te harruara! Dhe u detyrua te vinte tek adresa e nje shtepie, per ta gjetur librin. No coment!!!

----------


## Artson

*Botoje dhe shitjua miqve te tu, ky eshte realiteti...*

----------


## Dita

S'eshte e vertete qe te gjithe kur i jep dicka per te lexuar, te te thone qe eshte e mire. Ose ti duhet t'ua shtrosh ndryshe kerkese/ftesen per leximin e tekstit. Thuaji qe do te te ndihmojne te gjesh cilat pika ne roman nuk shkojne, pra ku nuk ka llogjike, ku humbet fare artistikja, ku e ke tepruar me elementet artistike e pastaj dhe kontrolli gjuhesor. Ne fakt kete lloj kontrolli me mire eshte ta besh me njerez qe i njeh ti personalisht dhe e di qe kane shije ne lexim, pra qe dijne te dallojne cfare ben e cfare nuk ben. 
Nisur nga kjo, e duke qene se e ke bere temen gati per sulm :-), eshte pak si e rrezikshme ta sjellesh krejt tekstin ne forum, por nese ti je trim, guximtar, sypatrembur, une do te thosha ta sillje njehere ne forum, te pakten kapitullin e pare. Meqe e ke roman une do te thosha sille me emrin tend te vertete. Une vete do pres per emrin, perndryshe do te drejtohem me Leonard, meqe ke vene fytyren e Leonard Cohen tek avatari.

----------


## desaparacidos

> Meqe e ke roman une do te thosha sille me emrin tend te vertete. Une vete do pres per emrin, perndryshe do te drejtohem me Leonard, meqe ke vene fytyren e Leonard Cohen tek avatari.


Oh iessssssssss, i love mister cohen. gjynah qe fotoja eshte shume e vogel dhe mezi dallohet.


sa per vjedhje...boh, vertet banoj jashte dhe nuk e di mire se si shkojne keto gjera ne shqiperi, po besoj qe & ata qe jane aty nuk e dine.  teorikisht nuk mund t'a bejne, po teorikisht ne jemi edhe shtet demokratik, keshtu qe teoria nuk pi uje.

besoj se do  e botoj online dhe do inf.shtepite botuese. nese duan te me shkruajne ndonej rresh mire, nese jo akoma me mire.

po bej korrigjimet e fundit, ndoshta po e teproj sepse tani libri im m'a shpif. mah. 

sapo t'a kem mbaruar etj besoj se do e fus. 

flm per keshillat.

besoj se nga nje ana as shtepite botuese nuk kane shume faj. lexohet pak, shkruhet shume, botohet akoma em shume. ka nje anarki te vertete. shtepite mbijetojne duke botuar gjera me gabim, shumica jane shtypshkronja qe nuk kane as shperndarje e as kritike. kam frike se situata eshte kjo.

----------


## Prof.e gjuhës

> Mire se ju gjeta njehere.
> 
> Doja t'ju pyes per diçka. Une, si biçim shkrimtari qe s'jam , kam shkruar nje liber. Tani po mendoj se çfare te bej me te, te bredh mbrapa noj shtepi botuese, ta lej ne sirtar, t'a botoj online.
> 
> 
> Ca me keshilloni?
> 
> Flm.


Në qoftë se jeni shtetas i R.M do tj'ju kisha propozuar të aplikoni për botime të reja në konkursin e ministrirës për arsim që është hapur deri më 15.11.2017

----------


## Prof.e gjuhës

[QUOTE=desaparacidos;1731508]Mire se ju gjeta njehere.

Doja t'ju pyes per diçka. Une, si biçim shkrimtari qe s'jam , kam shkruar nje liber. Tani po mendoj se çfare te bej me te, te bredh mbrapa noj shtepi botuese, ta lej ne sirtar, t'a botoj online.


Ca me keshilloni?

www.arberiadesign.com konkuroni përmes neve

----------

